# Serwer o niskim poborze energii

## quosek

Czesc

Szukam najlepszego rozwiazania do stworzenia prostego serwerka, ktory mialby swiadczyc:

- dostep ssh

- udostepnianie zasobow (ftp) (nie duzo - max 5gb zasobow)

- byc wpinane do kablem (zadne wifi)

I teraz clue wszsytkiego - ma on zrec jak najmniej energii, byc najcichszy jak to mozliwe i na dodatek najmniejszy  :Wink: 

Na razie znalazlem cos gotowego:

http://www.techwarelabs.com/reviews/storage/icybox/

http://www.allegro.pl/item496492174_nowosc_dysk_lan_wifi_640gb_serwer_9w1_torrent.html

Fakt:

- troche za drogie

- moglby miec mniej uslug

- moglby miec mniejszy dysk

Ale:

- max pobor mocy to 57W

Zna ktos cos podobnego, ale tanszego ?

----------

## SlashBeast

Budełko od butów + jakiś zasilacz + mobo z intel atomem + ram i jakiś dysk i masz serwer.

----------

## gall

Każda makietka z procesorem ARM7/11 (lub AVR32) i  linuxem  na pokładzie będzie O.K.. Dokładasz kartę SD 8gb i masz wszystko czego potrzebujesz.

Albo stary dobry wrt54 linksysa z opensource na pokładzie. Można do niego dodać kartę SD poprzez odpowiednie piny.

(Jeśli chodzi o minimalizację poboru prądu oraz  dźwięku chyba lepiej się nie da)  

Kwestia tylko w tym czy chcesz się bawić czy wolisz coś gotowego.

----------

## tallica

Miałem kiedyś Pentium II 400MHz, 256MB, 20GB pobierał ok. 40W. Do SSH, FTP w zupełności wystarczy. Teraz mam Pentium IV 1,5GHz, 512MB w idle pobiera mniej jak 50W. Na domowy serwer polecam coś podobnego, PIII...PIV. Pełno tego na allegro.

pozdrawiam.

----------

## nieprosty

Spróbuj tego http://www.soekris.com

Szczególnie ciekawy jest net5501 do tego jakaś karta CompactFlash i masz wszystko czego ci potrzeba.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## lazy_bum

Terminal?

----------

## mirekm

Poszukaj sobie czegoś na:

http://www.ieiworld.pl

----------

## quosek

wielkie dzieki wszystkim

chyba zdecyduje sie na komplet:

- Atom 230

- 512 DDR2 (ktore leza w szufladzie)

- 8-16 GB Pen

- musze tylko wykombinowac jakis zasilacz (pewnie wezme jakas stara 200-300W i wywale wiatrak)

----------

## SlashBeast

Z penów moge Ci polecić OCZ ATV albo Corsair Voyagery. Odradzam Ci natomiast peny PQI z serii i810 (pewnie i inne modele są nie lepsze), mam ich kilka i... "szału ni ma".

----------

## gall

Widze ze podobne gusta.

OCZ Really2 albo Voyager GT. Oba posiadam i naprawdę warto.

----------

## tswiercz

Hmm, a co powiesz o routerze + dysk sieciowy lub dysk na usb wpięty do routera?

----------

## gall

Już mówiłem o tej opcji.

----------

## tallica

Jakie systemy plików stosujecie na penach? Chyba najlepiej bez księgowania?

----------

## SlashBeast

ext2 i aufs+squashfs dla /usr.

ew. gentoo z rootfs read-only (na squashfs) z writable /home, /var /tmp i tak dalej, obraz przygotowywany na innym komputerze i instalowane z INSTALL_MASK="*.h".

Zależy co chcesz konkretnie uzyskać.

----------

